# Exotic reptile photos



## syxxx (Aug 23, 2009)

Thought I'd start posting some photos of exotics I've taken overseas feel free to post any you feel might be interesting cheers


----------



## syxxx (Aug 23, 2009)

Just a few more


----------



## brigo (Aug 24, 2009)

love the tortoise eating those veges lol


----------



## m_beardie (Aug 24, 2009)

wow is that one of those chinese dragons? i wouldnt have an idea


----------



## syxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

*Exotics*

Just a few more


----------



## syxxx (Aug 26, 2009)

*exotics*

another installment


----------



## GTsteve (Aug 26, 2009)

Is the red & black lizard a Gila Monster?


----------



## syxxx (Aug 27, 2009)

Red and black lizard is a Gila sorry about poor photo but best i could do


----------



## GTsteve (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing syxxx!


----------



## syxxx (Aug 27, 2009)

*Exotics*

Only had time for one more tonight please feel free to post your own
Cheers


----------



## Poggle (Aug 27, 2009)

love the snapping tortoise


----------

